# Strange color changing Friedrichstahli



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have a male/female pair of Friedrichstahli, and they have both always looked exactly the way they are supposed to. However last week the male completely changed. He is eating and acting completely normally, there is no abuse going on, and the rest of the fish in the tank are perfectly fine. The water params are perfect (0 NH3, 0 NO2, pH 7.5, 40 NO3). The fist pic is what he normally looks like, and the second is what he looks like now. Any ideas?



















Thanks!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd help you out but the second picture has been removed or deleted


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> I'd help you out but the second picture has been removed or deleted


I've got it figured out, it's really quite amazing. The guys over at cichlid-forum said that the fish has turned out to be a xanthic, which is pretty darn rare. I posted a bunch of pics here: http://indycichlids.com/Xanthic.html


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

That's pretty cool!


----------

